# Night Time Surf Fishing



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What do you need? What do you take? Post any tips, tricks, or whatever you have to add. Gonna be putting in some hours after dark this spring targeting drum, blues, and some fish for the table.

Do I need glow sticks for rod tips? Headlamp? What else?


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

well lights and beer... lol u really dont need glow sticks unless ur using spinning reels, i use open face reel and they have a loud clicker on them... but good company and sand spikes is all u really need man


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Last few times at night I used the glow sticks (spinning gear). I previously used to use those annoying ass bells that clip on to the rod tip. 

As for lights, I would also recommend a red light. Sometimes you need just enough illumination to tie a knot, unhook a fish, etc. I find the hyper-bright LED fancy 1 million W lights to be overkill sometime...and they ruin your night vision (not only yours, but everyone around you).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

You should have a headlamp with both red and white bulbs.

A good flashlight helps, too. I like having someone shine a light on a big fish when I've got it in the wash. 

I don't use glow sticks, but they can help tell if you're getting picked.


----------



## Lynn P. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Be sure...*

to look at the led lights that clip to the brim of your hat. They light up the area where ever you are looking. I've got three different ones I clip to my hat ranging from UV to white light. Be sure that any significant bright lite source doen't blind your fishing partners down the beach....


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I like to use blue leds if you are using fluorescent mono. The blue makes the stuff glow.


----------



## cannvelle (Jun 22, 2003)

*night surf fishing*

i live in richmond where is the closest place i can surf fish over night


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Headlamp and extra set of batteries (zip loc'd) and your normal outfit=good to go


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

MDubious said:


> Headlamp and extra set of batteries (zip loc'd) and your normal outfit=good to go


Yep, I use a uv lamp and Berkley high vis blue or green line.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

cannvelle said:


> i live in richmond where is the closest place i can surf fish over night


Okay guys, let me be first to answer this one. The beach.


----------



## cannvelle (Jun 22, 2003)

i know the beach didnt know if you could be out fishing all night on them or if their was a particular beach that you guts fish more than others smart ass!!


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

to da beach to da beach, beach beach beach dum de dum....LOL


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

second the blue led ... I have a 90 led rechargable work light and it works great just lay it under the rods pointing up and the line looks like a glowing rope .... great for catfishing too


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

SALTSHAKER said:


> to da beach to da beach, beach beach beach dum de dum....LOL


----------



## cobia_slaya (Jan 19, 2010)

:fishing:well i believe the best place to surf fish is the BEACH


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Headlight*

Photon Fusion blue and red LED is a bad unit.


----------



## TideJones (Aug 29, 2008)

*My feelings are hurt*



cannvelle said:


> i know the beach didnt know if you could be out fishing all night on them or if their was a particular beach that you guts fish more than others smart ass!!


Cannvelle, you hurt my feelings. So far this week others have called me sarcastic, sardonic, cynical, acerbic, mordant, derisive, incongruous, incompatible, inappropriate, odd, strange, bizarre, inapt, tasteless, unseemly, tactless, insipid, characterless, trite, colorless, prosaic, banal, hackneyed, stale, insincere, flippant, disingenuous, frivolous, glib, dismissive and facetious. All of which I can't argue with. But, this is the first time this week I have been called a smart ass.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Wow, Tide. Looks like you've had quite a week. LOL!

Surfchunker's tip about the work light pointed up is a really good one. I use a mini light stick and masking tape on my rod tips as well, for bite visibility. You can also get reflective or glow tape and put it on your tips.

Evan


----------



## Makbarracuda (Dec 9, 2009)

BUG SPRAY!!!! and i use baitrunner spinning reels so they have louder running sounds. take a comfy beach chair and coffee. 3am on is really hard to stay awake through with soothing water sloshing noises. with beer..... don't pass out or your rod may be gone when you wake up. lol


----------



## hopkins11 (May 9, 2008)

Agree with most of the above, but don't shine your light on the water either. It scares the feesh and makes your neighbor mad!

Have Fun!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Walmart sells a small roll of reflective tape that I put on my rods and they will reflect with the smallest light shined on them. Is silver in color and one roll will do several rods. I carry a small propane lantern and hang it a ways back from the beach. Actually after you go a couple times you will take whatever makes you comfortable. Just take what you can use and can put away quickly in case a storm comes up.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Above the high tide line where the water won't reach, dig a hole with 45% sloping sides [and pat the sides to get some reflection] about 14"-18" deep before it gets dark. Put a kero [or what have you] lantern in the hole and your surf spikes close enough by so you can monitor them if your reel ain't loud. This way the fish ,specially drum, won't be spooked by the light cause it ain't shining out over the water.


----------



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

White 5 gal. bait bucket helps--the gray or blue ones are hard to see. Also found a bucket of rinse water was nice instead of walking down to the surf to wash off the slime after baiting or releasing a slimy fish like a drum. Remember it gets chilly after dark, so plan your wardrobe. Also found it good to arrive before dark, get set up, and have things laid out where they can be found without a light, but won't be stepped on. I don't like lanterns on the beach. They are meant for general lighting, not task lighting which is all the light you should use to avoid spooking the fish and angering the others on the beach. I agree that red light has the least impact on night vision. A flashlight, and a spare are essential. I try to keep my gear to a minimum. I don't bring all the junk I do for day fishing. Keep it simple. I think it also helps to have a plan in case of injury or some reason you need to get off the beach in a hurry. Like any task, try to think it through before you start.


----------



## Zinger (Jan 5, 2007)

I live in Richmond as well I fish in sandbridge but i think you have to hike into False Cape to fish at night


----------



## Soapboy (Nov 10, 2009)

*At night*

Yo,

In the last 20 yrs, I have caught 90% of my big drum at night. When fishing CHNS islands, there are several things that drive me and my friends nuts. The big one is truck headlights on the water, many a bite has been shut off that way. Next is fishing next to someone who doesn't have enough light to see where his line is. Its especially frustrating when they are fishing with a $400-$500 combo and they don't have a light bright enough to see their line 12' in the air. And lastly, nothing ruins the beauty of night fishing like a coleman lantern on someones tailgate. If someone needs that much light to fish, they might as well fish in the daylight. 

When I do spike, there are a couple of economical ways to keep an eye on the rod tip. For years we used to tape those tiny little cyalumes called lunker lights to the tips. For the last 7 or 8 years we have been using the Breakaway leds on the tips. They are like $8-$10, and they work great, they use little hearing aid batteries. Not all my conventionals have line out alarms and the 525 clicker isn't great anyway, so tip lights make things a lot easier. The only drawback to having things attached to the tip is that you have to make sure your line doesn't get caught up in it. I have blown up more than cast or two that way. If you decide to go with the Breakaways, get extras. They work great but they aren't very durable,(saltwater), and they tend to get a little finicky after a while. 

Two color headlights are a must. Blacklight headlamps have also become popular over the last few years. They work great for laying hi-vis line back on properly. 

So, basically, when I head for the bar, I have three lights. A red and white headlamp, a blacklight on the bill of my hat and a 4 AA Pelican light around my neck. 



Well, thats my .02.

Good luck,


----------



## unltd (Jun 27, 2006)

A good tip would be to forego the bells or rod tip lights and just hold the rod. when baitfishing, my catch rate went up considerably just by doing that. I hate the missed strikes, especially on sloooow nights.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

unltd said:


> A good tip would be to forego the bells or rod tip lights and just hold the rod. when baitfishing, my catch rate went up considerably just by doing that. I hate the missed strikes, especially on sloooow nights.


Welcome to the family.


----------



## unltd (Jun 27, 2006)

RuddeDogg said:


> Welcome to the family.


thanks, been a member for a while, just estranged.


----------

